

Sun/oracle closes project kenai - j_baker
http://blogs.sun.com/projectkenai/entry/the_future_of_kenai_com

======
hvs
Just a question from a non-Sun/non-Java developer: what is Kenai?

~~~
j_baker
Basically, it's Sun's sourceforge. The fact that you've never heard of it
should probably be telling. :-)

------
sandGorgon
I hope what will replace Kenai will be similar to github and rubygems.

That will probably mean a package manager like leiningen.

